

Commodore 64 set for comeback - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2010/03/commodore-64-set-for-comeback.html

======
michael_dorfman
Of course, this is a Commodore 64 in name only-- it bears little resemblance
to the original machine.

Personally, I was more impressed by the "C-One" project
(<http://www.c64upgra.de/c-one/>) which attempts to reproduce the C64 in an
FPGA.

And, let's not forget Jeri Ellsworth's "C64 in a joystick":
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeri_Ellsworth>

What I'd really like to see is a hardware clone of the C64, that takes an
external keyboard and plus into a standard monitor. With today's technology,
this should be tiny and cheap-- hell, you could probably give it away in a box
of corn flakes. Talk about "one laptop per child"....

~~~
SomeCallMeTim
It's apparently this computer, rebranded:

[http://www.cybernetman.com/en/products/zero-footprint-
pc/zpc...](http://www.cybernetman.com/en/products/zero-footprint-pc/zpc-
gx31.cfm)

~~~
steverb
Thank you. I knew I'd seen that thing before.

------
rbanffy
This is not a C64. It's an insult to its heritage.

It's not even beige ;-)

Now, seriously, it's a PC. A keyboard PC, but, still, a PC.

------
jcromartie
I have had a similar idea for a modern version of the C64. This one looks
utterly uninspiring, however. It's just a big jumble of parts and features. It
looks like a bit of a powerhouse compared to what the original C64 did. The
configuration options look staggering (quad core, 4GB of RAM, optical drive,
multiple SATA and PCI slots, serial, parallel, PS/2) and it will just run some
junky commodity (maybe lightly customized) OS. To sum up what's wrong with it:
<http://www.commodoreusa.net/i//9100_rear-1.jpg>

If I were building one, it would have solid-state storage, a few USB ports,
WiFi, Bluetooth, HDMI out, audio in/out, and that's it, and for software it
would have to run something Linux-based, but more in line with the old systems
that booted to BASIC. Maybe a Lua prompt instead?

------
vidarh
It's a rebranded, off the shelf PC targetted for Point Of Sale use from a
company called Cybernet Manufacturing.

~~~
MrFoof
That would explain the RS-232 serial ports, parallel port and PS/2 ports. I
remember seeing some other stock photos and was wondering why it had what
appeared to be a Track2/Track3 Magnetic Stripe Reader.

I last had worked with developing for POS hardware about 5 years ago, and even
then, USB receipt printers and barcode scanners were still very much fringe at
the time. Apparently 5 years later they still are rare, but I guess that's to
be expected considering the age of most POS suites.

------
cturner
It's a PC, with a terrible video card. Boooring!! Something that would be
interesting like this would PPC hardware that would run AmigaOS or MorphOS. So
long as it has a decent video card.

~~~
CodeMage
I wouldn't exactly say "boooooring". For us sentimental people who still
remember their C64 fondly, it has certain value. I just hope that the price
tag does not exceed that value ;)

------
Luyt
Are they trying to capitalize on the epic name 'Commodore 64'? Commodore
itself calls this new machine the 'Phoenix', but in their ad they do refer to
the original C64. About the only thing the original has in common with the
Phoenix is its form factor.

It looks nice and handy, but in my view it doesn't have anything that makes it
stand apart from conventional PC's. This is in contrast to the original C64,
which was kind of disruptive.

 _edit: typos_

------
jasongullickson
If it's durable, inexpensive and introduces thousands of children to
programming then it's "64-ish" enough for me.

...the deciding factor will be the software, I can see this coupled with
Ubuntu and Scratch as being an acceptable descendant; but running Windows
and...whatever free and accessible development tools they provide...oh wait...

~~~
galactus
> If it's durable, inexpensive and introduces thousands of children to
> programming then it's "64-ish" enough for me.

Amen

------
hkuo
Why do I need to buy a new Commodore 64 when my old one still works?

Honestly, the only upgrade I would want in a new Commodore 64 is the ability
to play games immediately without having to wait for floppy disk load times.
And I'm not talking about using emulators. I want the same software, same
hardware, same peripherals, just no floppy disk waits.

------
gibsonf1
It's hard not to have fond memories for my good old commodore 64... Wow, if I
could have had this new version back then!

------
kp212
I just hope they release River Raid, Dig Dug, Spy Hunter, Impossible Mission,
Pit Stop, Archon....oh the glory days.

~~~
thinkzig
Impossible Mission was the best! Unless you were trying to play it on the
Atari 7800. :)

------
code_duck
Was everyone else hoping for a 1 Mhz system with 64k of ram or something? Of
course it's not a Commodore 64. However, I find the design enticing, and I
could totally picture my kids laying down on the floor in front of the TV with
one of these in front of them.

------
hernan7
Some redditors seem to think this is a hoax:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/bhl3d/the_new_co...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/bhl3d/the_new_commodore_64_set_to_ship_in_june_looks/)

------
jimm
My office mate and I were talking about old boxen yesterday. This morning, he
gave me his old Commodore 64, in the box.

<Stimpy>Joy!</Stimpy>

